# Preferred Mixing Board Light?



## LightTamer (Sep 28, 2011)

I've only ever seen Littlelite. Are there any other brands? More out of curiosity than anything. I always thought it'd be cool to have an LED light instead of those CRAZY hot 2.5 watt bulbs.


----------



## metti (Sep 28, 2011)

Littlelite makes LED versions of all their products and they are fantastic.


----------



## Ric (Sep 28, 2011)

Another vote for Littlelites.
We have them on both Sound & Lighting Desks, and at the Stage Managers desk, and they're excellent !


----------



## Footer (Sep 28, 2011)

There are several chinese lights out there that work just fine. Allen and Heath ships their consoles with an LED light that I personally hate because it is not bright enough. We have had more then one road engineer flip when the houselights are dropped in out smaller space because of this.


----------



## FACTplayers (Sep 28, 2011)

We use a black light. We can light up exactly what we need to and it's not hot or bright. Perfect for our little theatre.


----------



## Nelson (Sep 29, 2011)

Ditto Littlelite. Only thing is I have had problems with the o-rings disintegrating. I also think the reflector/hood is too stiff to move/remove (also damaging the o-rings).

Elsewhere around the booth, we have a variety of small task lights (none of which are Littlelite, actually). My favorites are old Hamilton Industries HC-18 task lights that use what looks like an automotive tail light lamp (number 93 IIRC). You can see most of one in the attached picture.


----------



## DrPinto (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't even own any Littlelites. They're too expensive for what you get. Check this out:

http://www.music123.com/Accessories...uet2-L.E.D.-Black.site7sku907774000001000.sku

I have a bunch of these and I swear by them. They come with a wall transformer but will work with AAA batteries too. You can also buy little magnetic bases. 

http://www.music123.com/Accessories...Cradle-Base-Black.site7sku907776000001000.sku

I use them for lighting scripts, sound & light boards, work lights, prop table lights, stair lights for scenery, etc. I love 'em. Music123 will try to beat others on the price. I think I paid about $25 each for mine.

The company also has other lights. Their site is:

http://www.mightybright.com/


----------



## Nelson (Sep 29, 2011)

Being from Michigan, I like the fact that Littlelites are Michigan made!


----------



## Footer (Sep 29, 2011)

DrPinto said:


> I don't even own any Littlelites. They're too expensive for what you get. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.music123.com/Accessories...uet2-L.E.D.-Black.site7sku907774000001000.sku
> 
> ...


 
Those are very popular in guitar tech land... nearly every work box that comes through has those.


----------



## bishopthomas (Sep 30, 2011)

Littlelites all the way. Every console gets at least one.


----------



## cpf (Sep 30, 2011)

I've tried brand-name Littlelites, but they broke way too often for their price (connector at base, O-ring holding shield on). Now I just get knockoff ones, they break a bit more than the Littlelites but at 50% the cost.

For everything else that doesn't have on-board light connectors, I just use flex-neck USB lights (my Palette has a very conveniently placed USB port for this use). 

And for notes & scripts, I borrow one of the music stand lights and hook it up to an X10 dimmer. It gives a much softer and warmer light than an LED, plus it easily covers the entire page unlike some LED ones that light up one 5cm-radius area at a time.


----------



## DrPinto (Sep 30, 2011)

Footer said:


> Those are very popular in guitar tech land... nearly every work box that comes through has those.


 
I can see why. They're a big selling item at Guitar Center.

The last time I used the Mighty Bright lights, the tech people that were doing the video for our event were drooling over them. 

If you're buying them, just to be sure to get the model called Mighty Bright Duet 2. They have the brighter LEDs, the wall transformer, and the improved switches.


----------



## N.Webber (Sep 30, 2011)

DIY...


----------



## metti (Oct 3, 2011)

Even better, IMHO, than the Mighty Bright Duet 2 is the Mighty Bright Orchestra light. I can light up an entire good sized light board with one or large amounts of paperwork. It is pretty easy to attach some blue gel to it too if need be. Slightly more expensive than their other models but none are particularly expensive if you get them online. Amazon was the cheapest I found several months ago when I got mine.


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Oct 4, 2011)

N.Webber said:


> DIY...


 
Specs? Plans?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 4, 2011)

Saw these in the Ikea catalogue the other day: 

JANSJÖ Work lamp - IKEA
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80169636/

$10 and $15 each, respectively. 

Here is a thread in which we talked about using a USB LED gooseneck lamp and a USB wall-wart as an imitation Littlite.


----------



## N.Webber (Oct 5, 2011)

Thefoxygranpa said:


> Specs? Plans?


I named it the NLR (Nim Light Rod...) and there was a thread all about it some time ago on another forum (Blue Room) but I can't find it...
So, basically this light uses tow sections of a LED strip (side emitting), works off 12VDC and attaches to the console by a magnetic base. 
The bar/light angle is adjustable at the bar's support brackets pivots, as well as at the magnetic base.

Some more pictures...
The NLR in the light:


Rotated back when not used:


Close-up of one side:


Closer up at the bracket pivot:


The magnetic spring base/holder:


----------



## Nelson (Oct 5, 2011)

Now THAT is cool! Construction appears to be far superior to that of many commercial lights.


----------

